# KISH | Tourism Resort | 250m x 5 | U/C



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice Project, reminds me of Dubai Pearl somehow. Where are the U/C pictures?


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Where on Kish is this?


----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)

in the outheast side.
u/c pictures comming soon


----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)

salute to my hardworking iranian countrymen working hard to making iran a better place


----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)

Kish will be amazing in 10 years


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

^^ it has extraordinary potential and can turn into another dubai, but there has to be a balance in kish between high rises and villas and midrises


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Kish could turn into something special. But i think the airport should be replaced from the center of the island towards the coast, so there will be more room for large buildings. After all, the island is very small so the possible use of space should be optimized.


----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)

yes and the dutch could get some huge projects regarding the coastal developements


----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)

kish is developng fast.now imagine 5 of these towers but 3times as high next to eachother.will be impressive


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Pretty impressive project!


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

very good project...:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That is one huge complex.


----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

Very good project! Kish is a especial place in Iran


----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)

http://www.padide.com/Content/Files/clip/tizer/padidekish.webm


----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------

